# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu Türk Beyliklerinden Karamanoğulları

## veli

karaman.jpg
Anadolu Selçuklularının dağılmasından sonra Selçukluların hakim oldukları Topraklar üzerinde çeşitli adlar altında çok sayıda beylikler kuruldu. Bu beyliklerden Karamanoğulları Selçukluların sahip oldukları topraklar üzerinde değil başka bir devletin Kilikya Ermeni prensliğinin toprakları üzerinde kurulmuş tek beyliktir. Karamanoğulları beyliğinin Ermeni prensliği içindeki toprakları Kilikya Ermeni prensliği içindeki Rubenian hanedanının hakim olduğu topraklarla sınırlı kalmıştır. (Rubenianlar Sultan Selahattin'in Kilikya'ya girmesiyle prensliğin yönetimine gelmişler Selahattin'in Kilikya'dan ayrılmasıyla da iktidarı Hetumianlara kaptırmışlardır. O nedenle o sırada iktidarda bulunan Hetumian hanedanı ile iktidar çekişmesi içindeydiler. Rubenianlar Türklerle bir yakınlaşma içine girmişlerdi. Pek çoğu Türkçe isimler kullanıyorlardı.)

Karamanoğulları Selçuklu toprakları dışında bir bölgede kurulmasına rağmen en güçlü ve en uzun ömürlü beylik olma özelliğine sahiptir. Anadolu'da kurulan beyliklerin çoğu kurumsal devlet yapılanmasını gerçekleştirememişlerdir. Karamanoğulları ise rekor sayılabilecek kadar kısa bir sürede ve o döneme göre mükemmel sayılabilecek kadar düzgün bir devlet yapılanmasını gerçekleştirmişlerdir. Tarihçilerin bildirdiğine göre Nureddin Sofi önderliğinde Sivas dolaylarından toplanıp getirilen göçebe Türkmenlerden oluşan bir beyliğin hiçbir devlet tecrübeleri olmadığı halde bu kadar kısa sürede ve düzgün bir devlet yapılanmasını gerçekleştirmesi çok şaşırtıcıdır. Karamanoğullarının ilk kurulduğu sırada Ermenek Mut ve Gülnar'ın ele geçirilmesi sırasındaki 10 binleri ancak bulan Asker sayısı çok ani ve aşırı bir artışla kısa sürede 70 binleri bulmuştur. Asker sayısı bu kadar ani artış gösteren başka bir beylik yoktur. Osmanlı kayıtlarında Karamanoğlu topraklarından diyar-ı Rum diye bahsedilir. Diğer beyliklerde Arap harfleri kullanılırken Karamanoğullarında Grek alfabesi kullanıldığı için bu şekilde anıldığı sanılmaktadır.
Karamanoğullarının Karamanlika denilen bir yazı dili kullandıkları iddia edilir. Yapılan araştırmalarda Karamanoğullarına ait çok sayıda Türkçe ve Grek harfleriyle yazılmış Hıristiyan mezar taşları bulunmuştur. En fazla Hıristiyan nüfus bulunduran beylik Karamanoğullarıdır. Türk devletlerinde İslamiyetten önceki devirlerde Devlet yöneticisine Han veya Hakan İslamiyeti kabul ettikten sonra ise Padişah veya Sultan ifadesi kullanılmıştır. Devletin idare merkezine Taht-Karaman ve yöneticisine Kral ifadesini kullanan tek beylik Karamanoğullarıdır. Gerek Selçukluların gerekse gelecekte büyük bir imparatorluğu kuracak olan Osmanlıları en çok uğraştıran tek beylik Karamanoğullarıdır. Osmanlılar Sofya'ya kadar inen Haçlı kuvvetlerini karşılamaya gittiklerinde Osmanlı Devletini arkadan vurmakta da tereddüt etmeyecek kadar bela olan bir beyliktir. Türkçeden başka dil kullanılmaması hakkında ferman yayınlayan tek beylik Karamanoğullarıdır. Bu Türkçeden başka dil hangi dildi? Bir kısım tarihçiler bunun Selçuklulardan beri resmi yazışmalarda kullanılan Arapça ve Farsça olduğunu söylerler.

Kuruluşu

Karamanlılar; Anadolu'ya on bin oba (çadır) olarak geldiklerinde başkanları Sadeddin Bey'di. (12:yy. sonları 13.yy. başları) Yazları Sivas yöresine gelip kışları da İran taraflarına giderek konar-göçer bir yaşantı sürdürüyorlardı. Sadeddin Bey ölünce yerine oğlu Nureddin'i bey seçtiler. Nureddin Bey ilk olarak Ermeniler elinde olan Ereğli kalesini aldı. Sonra Selçuklu sultanına asi olan Sivas beyi Hacı Bahadır elinden Si-vas kalesini de aldıktan sonra bir de bağlılık mektubu yazıp kalenin anahtarını sultana göndererek bağlılığını bildirdi. Bundan çok mem-nun olan sultan; o sıralar Ermenek ve Mut yöresinde yaşayan Türk obalarının kalelerdeki Ermenilerden şikayet etmeleri üzerine Nureddin Bey'e bir mektup yazıp asker çekip buralara gelmesini kaleleri Er-meniler'den almasını alabildiği kaleleri kendisine vereceğini bildirdi.
Nureddin Beysultanın emrine uyarak askerlerini toplayıp 1227 yılı sonlarında Ermenek yakınında Kamış yaylasına kondu. İlk olarak Er-menek kalesini alıp kışı orada geçiren Nureddin Bey İlkbahar'da Mut üzerine yürüdü. Kale dışında (şimdi Mut öreni) oturan Mutlularla bir-leşip Kaleyi kuşattılar. Kırk Gün kuşatmadan sonra kaledeki Ermenile-rin Kız kalesine kaçmaları ile boşalan kaleye kale dışında oturan Mut-luların yerleşmeleriyle kale artık Mut Kalesi adını aldı. Daha sonra Gülnar ve Mara kalelerini de alan nureddin bey aldığı kalelerin anahtarlarını sultana gönderdi. Sultan Alaeddin Keykubat çok memnun oldu devlet göstergesi olan hil'at kılıç tabl ve Alem gönderip aldığı kaleleri de Nureddin Beye bağışladı. Böylelikle Karamanoğulları Beyliği'nin temeli atılmış oldu.

Nureddin Bey zaptettiği ve sultanın izni ile egemen olduğu bu bölgede asayişi sağladıktan sonra buradaki kuvvetlerin başına oğlu Karaman Bey'i bırakıp kendisi Sivas'ta olan obasının başına döndü. Orada Babai şeyhi Şeyh İlyas adında bir şeyhle tanıştı. Ona mürid ol-du yedi yıl mağaralarda yaşadı sofi oldu. Şeyh İlyas'ın halifesi (ve-kili) olarak buralara tekrar geldi. Kuvvetlerinin başına geçti. 1256 yı-lında Silifke kalesini de aldıktan sonra artık yaşlanıp seferlere çıkma-ya gücü yetmeyince bütün yetkilerini oğlu Karaman Bey'e bırakıp kendisi Mut'un Yalnızcabağ köyü yakınındaki Değirmenlik yaylasına çekilip 1264 yılında ölünceye kadar orada oturdu. Öldükten sonra çok sevdiği bu yerde Değirmenlik'te bir buruna defnedildi üzerine bir türbe yaptırıldı. Türbe çevredeki insanlar tarafından devamlı ziyaret edilmektedir. Türbenin gelir getiren epeyce bir vakfı vardı. Cumhuri-yet dönemine kadar takip edilerek hesaplarının kontrol edildiği arşiv belgelerinde görülebilir. Vakıf arazilerinden bazıları şunlardır:

Bababolu çiftliği
Bayram Şah
Değirmenlik
Oruç Han
Değirmenlik'te 9 taşlı değirmen
Kovan öşrü
Galle (buğday) öşrü
Kömüş alanı denen yerde bir tarla
Kaynak :Big Grin: oğan Atlay
Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti'nin ardından kurulan Karaman merkezli devlet
Karamanoğulları Devleti'nin kurucusu Karamanoğlu Mehmet Beyyayınladığı ünlü ferman ıyla Türkçeyi Türkiye devleti 'nin resmi dili yaparak bir ilke imza atmıştır. Karamanoğulları Anadoluya ilk göçen Oguz boyları arasındadır. MS 11. yüzyılın ilk yarısında Orta Asya'da Üç Okların İslami Emperyalizmden kaçıp Bizansa sığınmışlar ve İç Anadolu'ya yerleşmişlerdir.Geldiklerinde Göktanrı inancına sahip olan bu aşiret zamanla Ortodoks Hıristiyanlık ve Malazgirt Savaşının 1071 ardından Selçuklu Egemenliğiyle kitlesel olaram İslamiyete geçmiştir. Hıristiyan olan azınlık dışındakiler Mehmet II'in Karaman'ı(Larende) fethiyle Batı Trakya ve Makedonya'ya sürülmüş Beyleri ise Osmanlı'da üst düzey yöneticilik yapmışlardır.Hıristiyanlar ise Lozan Antlaşması'nın ardından helen kökenli olmamalarına rağmen nüfüs mübadelesine tabi tutulup Yunanistan'a gönderlimiştir.Günümüzde halen bu aşirete mensup olan Yunan vatandaşlarında Karamanlı soyisimi sikça görülmektedir.

Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti'nin 1308 yılında yıkılmasından sonra Karamanoğulları Konya ve çevresine tamamen egemen oldular. Selçuklu başkentine sahip oldukları için bu devletin mirasçısı olduklarını iddia edip Anadolu'daki siyasi birliği sağlamaya çalıştılar. Bunun için Moğollar la çok uzun süren savaşlar yaptılar. Topraklarını Akdeniz sahillerine kadar genişlettiler. XIV. y.y. 'ın başına gelindiğinde Karamanoğulları Anadolu'daki en güçlü devlet konumundaydı. Toprakları Karaman Konya Sivas Kayseri Niğde AdanaAnkaraAntakya Antalya Silifke Anamur Mut Ermenek Gülnar. Alanya Gazipaşa Isparta ve Beyşehir'i içine alıyordu.
Bu tarihteOsmanlı Devleti henüz kurulmamıştı Bu bakımdan son zamanlarda Türkiye tarihiSelçuklu HanedanıKaramanoğulları HanedanıOsmanoğulları Hanedanı şeklinde sıralanmaya başlanmıştır.Buna sebeb olarak ta Karamanoğulları'nın Selçuklular ' ın devlet teşkilatını devralmış ve bütün kurumlarıyla devamlılığını sağlamış olmaları gösterilmektedir.Bu güçlü konumları yüzünden uzun süre Osmanlı Devleti onlardan uzak durmuşkendisinde yeterli gücü bulduktan sonra Karamanoğulları devleti'nin varlığına son vermiştir. Bu güçlü hanedan ı gelecekte devletin güvenliğini tehlikeye düşürmemesi içinAnadolu'nun çeşitli bölgelerine ve yeni feth edilen Balkan topraklarına özellikle de Tuna kıyısındaki Bulgar ülkesine sürmüştür .Hatta Atatürk'ün dedelerinden Kızıl Ahmet Efendi'nin Karaman'ın Kızıllar (Taşkale) Kasabası'ndan Yunanistan'a göç ettiği belirtilmektedir.

Şikari Tarihi

Karamanoğulları Beyliği döneminde Mut'taki siyasi olaylar
Mut Ermenek Gülnar ve Anamur'u da içine alan coğrafi bölgeye Etilerden sonra İzorya denmeye başlamış . zaman içerisinde İzorya'da insan sayısı o kadar artmış o kadar artmış kitoprağın besleyemeyeceği çoğunluğa ulaşmış. Burada yaşayan insanlar yaşamlarını sürdürebilmek için etraflarına saldırmaya yağma ve talan etmeye başlamışlar. Bu saldırılarını isyanlara kadar büyütmüşler. Birkaç defa bastırılan isyandan sonra en büyük isyanları Bizans İmparatoru I. Anastas zamanında (491-518) olmuş. İsyanı haber alan İmparator Anastas ordularıyla İzorya bölgesine gelip (büyük ihtimalle) Klaudiopolis (Mut) kalesine konar. İsyanı bastırmak için bütün kasabaları köyleri yakar yıkar halkın pek çoğunu öldürür.
Kalanlarını da bire kadar toplayıp Trakya ovasına sürer . Böylelikle Mut toprakları çok uzun yıllar (200-250 yıl belki de daha fazla) boş kalır. O nedenledir ki Karaman Ermenek Silifke gibi komşu şehirlerde Roma veya Bizans idaresi döneminden gelme semt köy ve kasaba adları olmasına karşın Mut sınırları içinde bir tane bile yabancı ad'a rastlanmamaktadır. Bütün semt ve yerleşim yerleri hep öz Türkçe adlarla donatılmış. Bu adlandırılmaların rast gele yapılmadığı ya oraya yerleşen birimin kökeni olan toplumun adının ya da Orta Asya'daki yurtlarının adının verildiği görülmektedir.

Orta Asya'dan kopup gelen Türk toplulukları Anadolu'ya geldiklerinde bu semte düşenler havasıyla suyuyla otlağıyla avıyla düşlerindeki ideal yurdu bulurlar ve yerleşmeğe yurt tutmağa başlarlar . Bu arada Kızkalesi Ermenileri de büyük kalelere sahiplenirler.
Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti'nin kurulmasından sonra kaleler Selçuklular ve Ermeniler arasında el değiştirmekte idi. İlk zamanlar kalelerdeki Ermenilerle etraftaki Türkler dostça bir yaşantı sürdürüyorlar aralarında herhangi bir sorun çıkmıyordu. Ticari yönden biri birlerine gereksinimleri de vardı.
Orta Asya'dan göçün yoğun olduğu 12.Y.Y. ve sonrasında anayurtlarından kopup gelen kalabalık (on bin on beş bin çadırlık) Türk toplulukları Selçuklu sultanlarınca ufak gruplara ayrılıp uç denen sınır boylarına yerleştiriliyorlardı . O nedenledir ki şimdi Anadolu'da yirmi iki yerde Mut ve Mut adından türetilmiş yerleşim yeri adları vardır. Ayrıca İran'da ve Orta Asya'da da var.

Bölgedeki Türklerin gün gün artmasından rahatsızlık duyan kalelerdeki Ermeniler geçimsizliğe başlayıp etraflarındaki Türk topluluklarına saldırmağa başlarlar. Ermenek ve Mut yöresinde yaşayan Türkler 1227 yılında gün geçtikçe şiddetini arttıran Ermeni baskısına dayanamayıp Konya'da bulunan Selçuklu sultanı I. Alaeddin Keykubat'a şikâyetçiler gönderirler .
O sıralarda (12.Y.Y. başları) Anadolu'ya yeni gelmiş olan Karamanlılar Nureddin Bey ( sonradan Nur Sofu) idaresinde ilk defa yazlık olarak Ereğli'yi sonra da kışlak olarak Sıvas'ı alıp yerleşmişlerdi . Karamanlı beyi Nureddin Bey Selçuklu sultanının emirlerinden çıkmıyor ona bağlılıkta kusur etmiyordu.
Uçlardan şikâyet gelmesi üzerine Sultan Alaeddin Keykubat Nureddin Bey'e bir mektup yazıp halkın şikâyetlerini oralarda olan kaleleri almasını alabildiği kaleleri kendisine vereceğini bildirir. Sultandan bu emri alan Nureddin Bey asker çekip Ermenek yakınında Kamış yaylasına konar. (bir kayda göre; Varsak kazasına) 1227
O yıl Ermenek kalesini alan Nureddin Bey ertesi yıl Mut üzerine yürüdü. Kale dışında oturan Mutlularla birleşip kaleyi kuşattılar. (Şikâri'ye göre) kırk gün çarpışarak kaleyi aldılar. Kalede oturan Ermenilerin Kızkalesi'ne kaçmaları ile boşalan kaleye kale dışında oturan Mutluların yerleşmesiyle kale; "Mut kalesi" adını aldı . 1228
12. yy.. ikinci yarısında Anadolu'ya gelen Mutlulardan bu semte düşenler şimdi Mut öreni dediğimiz yeri kışlak olarak almışlar ve ilk defa
Mut adı o semte verilmiş. Mutluların orada 50-60 yıl kadar oturdukları anlaşılıyor. Şimdi Dağ cami dediğimiz Orta Asya mimarisi tipinde küçük bir cami de yapmışlar. Zamanla Mutluların kale içine yerleşmeleriyle haliyle harap olan yurtlarına Mut öreni yalnız kalan camilerine de Dağ cami adı verilmiş. Günümüzde de bu adlarla anılıyorlar.
Mut kalesinden sonra Gülnar ve Mara kalelerini de alan Nureddin Bey kalelerin anahtarlarını Konya'da bulunan sultana gönderdi. Sultan şad olup cümle fetholunan diyarı Nureddin Bey'e bağışlayıp hilatkılıç tabl ve alem gönderdi.

Nureddin Bey buraları alıp düzeni sağladıktan sonra yerine oğlu Karaman'ı bırakıp Sıvas'ta kalan kabilesinin yanına gitti. Orada Şeyh İlyas (veya Baba İlyas) namında bir ulu şeyhle tanışıp ona mürit oldu. Yedi yıl mağaralarda (inzivada) yaşadı sofi oldu. Bundan sonra Nur Sofudiye anılmaya başladı. Bütün yazışmalarda ve konuşmalarda hep bu adla anılır oldu.Nur Sofu'nun türbesi Mut'un Değirmenlik yaylasındadır. Nur Sofu adına düzenlenmiş vakfiyeler ve vakıf yazıları vardır.

Ermeni Baskını
Ermenek Mut Gülnar ve Mara kaleleri Karamanlılar elinde idi. Karaman Bey sultan İzzeddin Keykavus'un daveti üzerine Konya'ya giderken beyliğin başına Aydın Hamit beyleri ve Devlet Şah'ı bırakmıştı. Silifke kalesi Ermenileri Karaman Bey'in Konya'da diğer beylerin de yaylada olmalarını fırsat bilerek Kızkalesi Payas ve İskenderun'dan yardım getirdiler. Kıbrıs ve Antalya'dan da yardım istediler. Ermeni askerleri Fisandon komutasında Mut kalesine ani bir baskın yaptılar. Şikari'nin deyimiyle Mut'u muhkem yağma edip nice Müslümanları helak edip vilayeti harap kıldılar. Hamit ve Aydın beylere ve Devlet şaha feryatçı erişip Bulgar'ın dört bin yayak askeriyle Aydın bey yetişip cenge başladılar. Bulgar askeri cümle sapan atarlardı. Çok kâfir kırıp Silifke önüne değin kovdular

Durumu Konya'da haber alan Karaman Bey Sultandan izin alıp derhal hareket etti. Silifke önünde askerlerine ulaştı. Silifke kalesinde bulunan Ermeniler Kızkalesi'nden yardım alarak kuvvetlenmişlerdi derhal kaleden çıkıp muharebeye tutuşmuşlarsa da yenilerek Kızkalesi'ne kaçtılar. Onların peşini bırakmayan Karaman Bey Kızkalesi'ni kuşattı. O sırada Ermeniler'e Kıbrıs ve Antalya'dan kırk gemi ile yardım gelmişti. Sekiz gün cenk ettiler dokuzuncu gün kâfirler yenilgiyi kabul edip sulh istediler. Yüz bin flori Altın para bin top kumaş Silifke kalesini de verdiler. Ayrıca yılda kırk bin flori vermeyi de kabul ettiler. Karaman Bey Aydın Bey'i Silifke kalesi korumasına koyup kendisi Mut'a geldi .

Karaman Bey'in öldürülmesi

1250 li yılların sonunda Selçuklu Devleti çok büyük karışıklıklar içinde idi. Sultan II. Keyhüsrev ölmüş oğulları II.İzzeddin Keykavus IV.Rükneddin Kılıçarslan II.Alaeddin Keykubad birlikte saltanat sürerlerken ağabeyleri Alaeddin Keykubad'ı lalasına zehirleterek öldürtmüşler sonra da biri birlerine düşmüşlerdi . O sırada Moğollar da Anadolu'yu istila ile çok yağma ve zulüm etmişler ki halk açlığından muharebede ölenlerin etlerini yemek zorunda kalmışlar .
Küçük kardeşleri Alaeddin'in ölümünden sonra bile iki kardeş bir türlü anlaşamıyorlar zaman zaman muharebelere varan kavgalar ediyorlardı. Sonunda Karaman Bey'in desteği ile Rükneddin yenildi Burdur kalesine hapsedildi. Moğol beyi Bayçu Noyan Erzurum'dan başlayarak bütün şehir ve kasabaları yağma ve talan ederek Aksaray'a kadar gelmişti. Sultan İzzeddin'den hoşnut olmayan Rükneddin tarafını tutan devlet adamları gizlice Bayçu Noyan'dan yardım istediler. Sultan İzzeddin Moğol istilasını önlemek için Karaman Bey ve diğer aşiret beyleri ile anlaşıp Aksaray'da bulunan Moğollar üzerine yürüdü. İki ordu Sultan hanı civarında karşılaştılar. Çok çetin ve kanlı bir muharebeden sonra Sultan İzzeddin'in yakınlarının ihaneti sonucu İzzeddin ve taraftarları yenildiler.
Sultan İzzeddin kaçıp İstanbul'da dayısına sığındı . Burdur kalesinde hapis olan Rükneddin Kılıçarslan kurtarılıp Selçuklu tahtına oturtuldu. Karaman bey gelip bağlılığını bildirdi ise de sultan pek hoş karşılamadı. Gene de Mut Silifke ve Ermenek'in idaresini verdi. Karaman Bey Larende'yi de istedi ama; İki pare makbul şehrim var anın da birini sana mı vereyim diyerek vermedi. Sonra da Karaman Beyi'n hasımlarından olan Hacıbeyler'e verince Karaman Bey fırsat kollayıp uygun bir zamanda bir baskınla Larende kalesini aldı. Hacıbeyler'i tutup öldürdü. Larende'nin idaresini zorla eline aldı . Roma-Bizans döneminden beri Larende olarak anılan şehrin adını da değiştirerek kendi adını verdi. O 

Günden bu Güne Karaman adı söylenir oldu.

Sultan Rükneddin kendisine muhalif uç beylerini birer birer ortadan kaldırıyordu.İzzeddin tarafını tutmasından ve Larende'yi zorla almasından dolayı Karaman Bey'e de düşmanlık besliyor onu ortadan kaldırmak için hazırlık yaptığı sırada Antalya'da bulunan kâfirler Beyşehir'e kadar yağma ve talan etmişler oralar halkından acı şikâyetler gelmişti. Sultan hangisinin üzerine gitmesi gerektiği hakkında düşünürken vezirleri Antalya üzerine Karaman beyi göndermesini önerdiler. Düşmanı düşmana kırdırmak en doğru yoldu . Sultan Rükneddin Kılıç arslan bu öneriye uyarak Karaman Bey'e bir elçi gönderip Antalya tarafındaki düşman zulmüne son vermesini buyurdu.
Karaman Bey Başım gözüm üstüne deyip Mut'a geldi. Askerlerini toplayıp Gülnar Anamur Manavgat yolu ile Gölhisar önüne kondu. Ordugâhını kurup istirahat ederken Gölhisar'ın hain bir komutanı vardı gelip Karaman Bey'le buluştu. Karaman Bey kâfirlerin yerini sordu komutan; Kâfirler şimdi falan yerde safadadırlar dedi. Karaman Bey hemen baskın yapmak için harekete geçti ise de hain komutan kâfirlere baskın olacağı haberini ilettiğinden baskın başarısız oldu.
İki asker on bir gün cenk ettiler. Askerler orada cenk ederlerken Karaman komutanlarından Kosun bey gidip Antalya kalesini zaptetti. Kalenin düştüğünü duyan kâfir askerleri Kızkalesi'ne kaçtılar. Karaman Bey kalenin anahtarını Konya'ya sultana gönderdi. Kendisi tekrar Gölhisar'a gelip İstirahata başladı. Kalenin hain komutanı Karaman Bey'in yalnız olduğu bir zamanda içeceğine zehir koyup verdi. Zehir derhal etkisini gösterdi. Karaman Bey durumu anlayıp; Hey lâin kıydın bana diyerek hançerini çekip komutanı oracıkta öldürdü. Kendisi de öldü. Karaman Bey'in naşını tabuta koyup Ermenek civarında Balkusan (Balasagun) köyünde defneylediler .1263 Halen Karaman beyin türbesi oradadır.

Karaman Bey'in ölüm haberini alan Sultan Askerlerini alıp Larende'ye geldi. Karaman Bey'in hükmü altında olan yerlerin idaresini Hutenoğlu İbrahim namında birisine verdi. On bin de asker verip Karaman beyin oğullarını bulup öldürmesini söyledi. Hutenoğlu; Emir sultanımın deyip Ermenek'e oradan Mut'a geldi. Karaman beyin çocuklarını yakalamak için fırsat gözetmeye başladı.

I. Mehmet'in beyliği alması

Karaman Bey'in çocukları Mehmet ve Mahmut beyleri Aydın Hamit Turgut ve Kaya beyler sultanın şerrinden korumak için alıp Bulgar dağına götürmüşlerdi. Ailesi de iki küçük oğlu Kasım ve Halil beylerle Birgün yaylağında kalmışlardı. Mehmet ve Mahmut beyler Bulgar dağında boy beylerinden ilim ve silâhşörlük tahsil ettiler. Mehmet bey on sekiz yaşına gelmişti. Birgün yaylasında olan anasını ziyaret etmek istedi. Kırk arkadaşı ile yaylağa indiler. Yaylağı göz altında tutan Hutenoğlu anaları ile hasret gidermeye çalışan gençleri derhal yakalayıp hapsetti . (Bazı kaynaklara göre üç Ay bazı kaynaklara göre üç yıl) hapiste kalan şehzadeler Sultan Rükneddin Kılıçarslan'ın Aksaray'da zehirlenerek öldürülmesi üzerine serbest bırakıldılar .

Hapisten çıkan Mehmet Bey Hutenoğlu'dan beyliği almak için fırsat gözetmeye başladı. O sırada Mut'ta Karaman Bey'in yakınlarından birisinin düğünü olacaktı. O zamanlar düşman korkusundan bir köyden bir köye devlet desteği olmadan gelin götürmenin imkânı yoktu. Onun için düğün sahibi Hutenoğlu'dan bu desteği istedi. Hutenoğlu da o zamanların devlet gücü göstergesi olan tabl ve alem (davul ve bayrak) verdi. Düğün sahibi hem Hutenoğlu İbrahim'i hem de Mehmet Bey'i düğüne davet etti. Aradığı fırsatı bulan Mehmet Bey derhal taraftarları ile birleşip Mut'taki Hutenoğlu yanlılarından pek çoğunu öldürerek tabl ve aleme el koyup beyliğini ilan etti. Bunu duyan Bulgar yaylalarındaki Türk oba beyleri gelip Mehmet Bey'in beyliğini tanıdılar. O zaman Ermenek'te bulunan Hutenoğlu olayı duyunca askerlerini alıp Mut'a geldi. Yapılan çarpışmada Hutenoğlu yenildi. Kaçmak istedi ise de bütün yolları ve geçitleri tutan Mehmet Bey kaçmasına fırsat vermeyince Hutenoğlu gelip Mehmet Bey'den özür diledi. Bütün silah ve hazineyi teslim edip affedildi .

Mehmet Bey'in savaşta ölmesi

4 Temmuz 1243 te Anadolu Selçukluları ile Anadolu'ya sarkan Moğollar arasında yapılan Kösedağ savaşında Selçukluların perişan olarak kaçmaları sonucu Anadolu'da çok büyük kıyım yıkım ve talanlar yapan Moğollar'a başından beri karşı olan Karamanlılar her fırsatta Moğollar'a karşı harekete geçmekten çekinmiyorlardı.
Kösedağ muharebesinden sonra iyice zayıflayan Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti Moğollar'ın güdümüne girmişti. Onlara vergi ödüyorlar her istediklerini yapıyorlardı.
Selçuklu vezirlerinden olan Hatıroğlu Şerefeddin devletin bu zaafiyetini kabul edemiyordu. Şam hükümdarı Meliküzzahir Baybars'tan yardım isteyerek Moğollar'a karşı isyan etti. Mehmet Bey'de Şerefeddin'i destekliyordu. Hatıroğlu isyanının bastırılmasından sonra bile Mehmet Bey eylemine devam etti. Selçuklular'a vermekte olduğu vergiyi kesti. Yönetiminde olan Mut Ermenek Gülnar Silifke ve Anamur gibi yerlerdeki
Moğolları tamamen imha etti. Bunun üzerine Moğol ve Selçuklu ordularından oluşan bir kuvveti Hutenoğlu Bedreddin İbrahim komutasında Mehmet beyin üzerine gönderdiler.Göksu geçidinde yapılan çarpışmada Hutenoğlu'nun yenilmesi üzerine bu defa Selçuklu sahiller emiri (deniz kuvvetleri komutanı) Hoca Yunus'u gönderdiler. Mehmet bey onu da yenince iyice kuvvetlenmiş oldu . 1276

Memlûklu sultanı Baybars bir Anadolu seferine çıkarak Kayseri'ye kadar geldi Nisan 1277 . Baybars'ın Kayseri'ye geldiğini duyan Mehmet Bey II. İzzeddin Keykavus'un oğlu (Cimri) Gıyaseddin Siyavuş ile birlikte Konya'ya geldi. Mayıs 1277de Konya'yı alıp Siyavuş'u sultan ilan ederek adına para bastırdı ve 14 Mayıs 1277 Günü ünlü fermanını yayınladı: Bu günden sonra divanda dergâhta bargâhta mecliste ve meydanda Türkçe'den başka dil kullanılmayacaktır .
Konya'nın işgali üzerine Selçuklu ve Moğol orduları Konya üzerine yürüyünce Mehmet Bey Mut'a çekildi. Kardeşi Mahmut Bey'i yardımcı kuvvet getirmesi için Sıvas'a gönderdi. Mehmet Bey'i takip eden Selçuklu Moğol Kırım birleşik orduları Mut yakınında Deveci semtindeki Kızıl dağ eteklerine kondular. Mehmet bey yardım için gönderdiği kardeşi Mahmut Bey'i beklemeden savaşı kabul etti. Çok cesurane ve kanlı bir muharebe veren Mehmet Bey şehit oldu. Başı kesilip Konya'ya gönderildi . İbni bibi'ye göre yaralı olarak kaçan Mehmet bey Mut'un karşısındaki Kurbağa kalesinde yakalanarak şehit edilmiştir .

Burada bir gözlemden bahsetmekte yarar var Muharebenin geçtiği sahanın bitişiğinde Ak dağ dediğimiz tepenin Deveci'ye bakan yamacında rast gele gömüldüğü anlaşılan çok sayıda insan iskeleti gözlenmektedir. O iskeletlerin büyük bir muharebe kalıntısı olduğundan şüphe edilemez. Binlerce şehide binlerce mezar kazılıp defnedilmesi imkânı yoktur.

Mutlular Mehmet Bey'in şehit edilmesinden sonra Kale kapılarını kapatıp savunmaya başlamışlardı. Kırım Han'ı Hasan Giray da kaleyi kuşatmıştı. O günlerde Sıvas'tan yardımcı kuvvetlerle Mut yaylalarına gelen Mahmut Bey Türkmen askerlerini de alıp vakit geçirmeden bütün yolları ve geçitleri bağlayıp Deveci'de bulunan düşman ordugâhına saldırdı. Hasan Giray kaçmak istedi ise de yedi bin askeriyle birlikte esir oldu .1277
Mut'un Devlet merkezi olması
Şemseddin Bey Karaman beyliğini sürdürürken kardeşi (hain) Karaman tarafından zehirlenerek öldürüldükten sonra devlet ileri gelenleri toplanıp Burhaneddin Musa beyi Devletin başına getirdiler.1352
Burhaneddin Musa çok dürüst akıllıbilgili dini ilimlere olduğu kadar müspet bilime de değer veren bir adamdı. Devlet Başkanı olduktan sonra sultan Şemseddin'in katillerini affedip memuriyetlerinde bırakmıştı. Kardeşinin oğlu Seyfeddin Süleyman Bey'e Karaman şehrinin valiliğini Hain Karaman'ı da yardımcılığına verip kendisi Mut'a yerleşmesiyle Mut devlet merkezi oldu. Mut'ta bir medrese ile bir muallim hane yaptırarak bunların hizmet vermesi için masraflarını karşılayacak akarlar vakfetmiştir .
Hain Karaman hainliğinden vaz geçmemiş devlet başkanının Mut'ta bulunmasından devletin Silifke ve Kıbrıs Ermenileri ile devamlı mücadelesinden Karaman valisi Seyfeddin Süleyman Bey'in saflığından yararlanarak yandaşları ile (Kasım Sadeddin Şeyh Yunus Hacıbeyler oğlu Halil ve Taceddin beyler) bir olup gizlice silah cephane ve hazine toplamağa başladılar. Ermenek'i silah deposu haline gertirdiler.
Pek yakında büyük bir isyana hazırlandıklarının haber alan Burhaneddin Musa Bey İhtiyar olduğundan ve mücadeleci bir yaratılışta da olmadığından o sırada Konya'da tahsilde bulunan Alaeddin Ali Bey'e mektup yazıp acele Mut'a getirtti durumu anlattı Karaman valisi Seyfeddin Süleyman Bey'i getirmesini söyledi. Alaeddin Ali Bey acele ve gizlice Karaman'a gidip kardeşini Mut'a getirdi. Burhaneddin Musa Bey vezirlerden alimlerden komutanlardan oluşan büyük bir divan kurdu. Divanda devlet başkanlığına Seyfeddin Süleyman'ı baş komutanlığa da Alaeddin Ali Bey'i getirdiler . Seyfeddin Süleyman Bey'in devlet başkanı olduğunu duyan hain Karaman Karaman'da kendi beyliğini ilân edip yandaşlarını yüksek makamlara atadı. Bunu duyan Alaeddin Ali Bey ilk olarak o zaman Karaman Bey'in kontrolunda olan Ermenek üzerine yürüdü kaleyi aldı kalede bulunan Karaman Bey'in silah cephane ve hazinesini Mut'a getirdi.

O sene kış mevsimini Mut'ta geçiren Alaeddin Ali Bey 1357 baharında asker çekip Karaman üzerine yürüdü. Alaeddin Ali Bey'in gelmekte olduğu haberini alan Karaman Bey de askerlerini alıp karşı çıktı. Toros dağlarının o semtteki zirvesinde bulunan Hocantı yaylasında karşılaştılar. (Hocantı yaylası Sartavıl geçidinin doğu tarafında 5-6 km. genişliğinde bir düzlük yaylak) İki gün devam eden çok çetin bir muharebe sonunda Karaman ve yandaşları esir oldu askerleri dağıldı. Mut'ta bulunan Seyfeddin Süleyman Bey Karaman'a gelip oradaki sarayda tahtına oturdu. Devlet merkezi tekrar Karaman oldu .
Sultan Seyfeddin Süleyman Bey esir olan isyancıları hep affedip eski görevlerine tekrar atamıştı. Ayni isyancılar birkaç yıl sonra bir suikast düzenleyip Seyfeddin Süleyman Bey'i öldürmüşlerdir. (1361)

Kıvameddin olayı

Mut civarında Kıvameddin adında bir şaki türeyip emrine yedi bin kişi toplayarak yolları belleri kesmeye halktan zorla haraç almaya başlamış Mut kalesini Ermenek'te Gargara kalesini kontroluna almış günden güne büyüyüp kuvvetlenmekte olduğunu haber alan Alaeddin Ali Bey asker çekip Kıvameddin üzerine yürüdü. AlaeddinAli Bey'in gelmekte olduğunu duyan Kıvameddin Karaman Ermenek arasındaki Bıçakçı mevkiinde pusuya yattı ise de Karamanlıların saldırısına dayanamayıp kaçarak Gargara kalesine kapandı. Kıvameddin'i orada yakalayan Alaeddin Ali Bey Mut'a getirdi. Mut'ta saklı olan hazine ve silahlarını çıkartıp Mut kalesinde idam etti .(1358)

Güme Savaşı

Suriyeliler Sıvas ve Kayseri'yi alıp iki yıl kadar oturmuşlardı. O zaman Germiyan oğulları ile uğraşan A. Ali Bey Germiyan işini hallettikten sonra Kayseri üzerine yürüyüp Suriyelileri Halep'e kadar kovmuş orada bir mıkdar asker bırakıp Karaman'a dönmüştü. Suriyeliler Şam'dan ve Halep'ten asker toplayıp Karaman askerlerine saldırdılar. Karaman askerleri Adana'ya çekilmek zorunda kaldı. Bunu duyan A. Ali Bey tekrar Suriyeliler üzerine gitti.
Sultan'ın Suriye taraflarında birkaç ay kalmasından yararlanan Karataş Bey'i Esenoğlu Tarsus'a gelip Tarsus beyi Yahşihan'ı kandırıp saltanat davasına kalktılar. Tarsus'ta kendi adlarına hutbe okutup alem kaldırıp (bayrak çekip) Karataş üzerinden Mut'a geldiler. Mut'u zaptettiler. Yahşihan'ın sultanlığını ilan edip adına para bastırdılar. Esenoğlu vezir oldu. Alanya'ya kadar olan yerleri zaptettiler. Silifke kalesinde hapis olan Kayseri beyi Mehmet oğlu Ertana'yı hapisten çıkarıp yanlarına aldılar Mut'a geldiler. Ertana'nın hapisten çıktığını duyan ona bağlı kabile beyleri askerleriyle Ertana'nın etrafında toplanmaya başladılar. Böylelikle kuvvetlenen Ertana ve Esenoğlu Güme yaylasına çıkıp otağ kurdular .
Babası A. Ali beyin seferde olmasından Karaman savunmasında kalan Pir Ahmet bey Güme'de bulunan Yahşihan üzerine kardeşi Yakup'u gönderdi. Yapılan çarpışmada Yakup yenilerek çekilmeye mecbur oldu .
İçel adının verilişi

Karaman hükümdarı II. İbrahim Bey ölümünden evvel büyük oğlu İshak Bey'i veliaht yapmış Silifke valisi tayin etmişti. İbrahim Bey'in 1456 da Konya'da ölümü üzerine diğer oğlu Pir Ahmet Bey ağabeyi İshak Bey'in hükümranlığını tanımayıp Konya'da kendi beyliğini ilan etti. Böylelikle Karaman toprakları Toroslar hudut olmak üzere ikiye ayrıldı. Karaman- Konya taraflarına OVA İL deniz tarafına da İÇ İL dendi . Ova il adının hiç kullanılmamasına karşın İç il adı İÇEL olarak günümüze kadar gelmiştir.
Dağ Pazarı Savaşı

II. İbrahim Bey'in ölümünden sonra bölünen Karaman ülkesi iki kardeş tarafından idare edilmeye başlanmıştı. Çok geçmeden kardeşler (İshak ve Pir Ahmet beyler) arasında geçimsizlik başladı. Karaman ülkesinde tek sultan olmalıydı. İshak Bey İçel'den asker çekip Beyşehir civarına vardı. Pir Ahmet Bey de Konya'dan geldi. İki kardeş Beyşehir ile Kıreli arasındaki düzlükte karşılaştılar. Pir Ahmet Bey yenilerek kaçtı . İshak Bey gelip Karaman'a oturdu. Pir Ahmet Bey Fatih Sultan Mehmet'ten yardım istedi. Fatih'te Gedik Ahmet Paşa komutasında bir miktar asker gönderdi. İshak Bey de Akkoyunlu hükümdarı Uzun Hasan Bey'den yardım getirdi. İki ordu Karaman önlerinde tekrar karşılaştılar. Pir Ahmet tarafı gene yenildi Gedik Ahmet Paşa da birlikte Afyon'a kadar çekildiler. Böylelikle Ova il İç il birleşti İshak Bey elinde kaldı.
Akkoyunlu askerler gittikten sonra Osmanlı destekli Pir Ahmet Bey kuvvetleri tekrar harekete geçerek Dağ pazarı önünde üçüncü defa karşılaştı bu defa İshak Bey yenildi. Silifke kalesine sığınmak istedi ise de tutunamayıp Uzun Hasan Bey'in yanına gitti. 1466
(Şimdi Yapıntı köyünün yaylası olan Navdalı özü ile Küçükkoru özünü ayıran Tömbekli burun üzerinde rast gele konulmuş toplu mezarlar var. Zamanla üzerindeki toprağın akmasıyla açığa çıkan insan kemikleri gözlenmektedir. Dağpazarı muharebesinin kalıntısı olması kuvvetle muhtemeldir).
Cem Sultan ile Kasım Bey
Şehzade Cem Sultan 1474 te Karaman valisi olduktan sonra Günlerden bir gün İçel yaylalarına avlanmaya çıkar. Koraş dağlarında (Eleksi civarı) KasımBey'le karşılaşıp birkaç gün sohbet ederler arkadaş olurlar.
Fatih'in 1481 de ansızın ölümü üzerine büyük oğlu Bayazıt padişah olur. Karaman valisi Cem de saltanat davasına kalkışır. Konya civarından toplayabildiği askerlerle derhal harekete geçerek Bursa'ya varır. Ayas Paşa komutasında Bayazıt askerleri de Bursa'ya gelmişlerdi. Yapılan çarpışmada Ayas Paşa yenildi. Cem orada sultanlığını ilan edip kendi adına hutbe okutup para bastırdı . İki kardeş askerleri yirmi iki gün sonra Yenişehir ovasında ikinci karşılaşmalarında Cem tarafı (ihanet sonucu) yenildi. Cem Adana üzerinden Mısır'a kaçtı. (Şikâri'ye göre ; Yenilgiden sonra Kasım Bey'le buluşup Bulgar dağlarına çıktılar. Cem hac yapmak için Kasım Bey'den izin istedi. Kasım Bey para at deve vererek Halep'e kadar yolcu etti). Cem hac farizesini ifa etmiş ki bir şiirinde:
Kâbetullah'a varıp bir kez tavaf eylediğin Bin Karaman bin Acem bin milket-i Osman'dır Der
Ertesi yıl Anadolu'ya dönen Cem'i Kasım Bey Adana'da karşıladı. Beraberce Mut'a geldiler. Mut'tan yaylalara çıktılar Dağpazarı köyü karşısındaki İmren yaylasında üç gün istirahat ettiler .
Bayazıt'la bir daha karşılaşıp şansını deneyen Cem gene kaybedince kaderinin çizdiği yolda ezildi gitti.

Kasım Bey'in sonu
Osmanlı Karaman beyliğinden başka Anadolu beyliklerini buyruğu altına almış Anadolu birliğini kurma yolunda kesin kararlı idi. Karaman beyi Kasım Bey bütün zorlamalara karşı bir türlü boyun eğmiyor Mut ve etrafı bölgelerde zayıf da olsa beyliğini yürütüyordu. Fırsat buldukça da Karaman ve Konya üzerine akınlar düzenliyor
Osmanlıları rahatsız ediyordu. Bu durumun düzeltilebilmesi için Kasım Bey'den kurtulmak lazımdı. Kasım Bey'i ortadan kaldırmakla görevlendirilen Karaman Beylerbeyi Hadım Ali Paşa Kasım Bey'inyakın adamı Hocantı oğlu'yu davet eder Kasım Bey'i öldürürse Karaman mülkünü vereceğini vaad ederek kandırır. 21 miskal (yaklaşık 100gr.) zehir verip gönderir. 1483 yılı yazında Kasım Bey yanında üç oğlu otuz yiğit beyi ile Kestel yaylasına gelir. Koyunlar kesilir kavurmalar pilavlar helvalar pişirilir şerbetler ezilir. Bu ziyafet sırasında Hocantı oğlu zehiri gizlice şerbete katar. Şerbeti içenler Kasım Bey'le beraber otuz dört kişi birden ölürler . 1483
Kasım Bey'den sonra Karamanlılar'ın bazı çırpınışları oldu ise de devlet olabilme özelliği taşımıyor. 1502 yılından sonra
Karamanlıların topluca doğuya (İran'a) göçmeleriyle Karaman toprakları da tamamen Osmanlılar eline geçti

----------

